# Netzteil piept...



## Private Joker (16. August 2006)

Also mein Prob ich folgendes:

Seit 2-3 Tagen "piept" mein Netzteil. Also nicht direkt piepen, aber wer kennt das nicht wenn zB eine Box nicht aus ist und sozusagen auf hoher frewuenz sumt. Und das tritt bei meinem NT ungefähr jede 2-3 Sekunde auf. DAS IST NERVIG. DAs kam aber erst nachdem ich meine Kaltlichtkathode und meine Frontbeleuchtung wieder angeschlossen habe. Allerdings benötigt meine GraKa auch noch STrom. SOllten für den Rechner 430 Watt reichen? Habe ich da irgendwas kaputt gemacht, indem ich zB zu viel Strom gezogen habe!?



thx und mfg


----------

